# wo bitte geht es nach Mettlach?



## Dämon__ (6. Juni 2011)

Ich kann es euch zeigen, am 19.Juni wenn das Wetter passt.
Start ist um 10.00 Uhr in Oppen beim Eis Anna.
Fahrzeit ca.5 Stunden 
Essen gibt es im Brauhaus
Die Tour wird gemütlich ist aber Technisch anspruchsvoll!


----------



## chris84 (6. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> wo bitte geht es nach Mettlach?


einfach den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig-Markierungen folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juni 2011)

chris84 schrieb:


> einfach den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig-Markierungen folgen


wäre ja einfach  geht aber noch viel besser.
kennst halt auch nicht alles, hättest mal besser im Saarland bleiben sollen.


----------



## atlas (8. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Gilt das Angebot nur für einen "ausgesuchten Kreis",oder könnte ich mich da mit einklinken?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juni 2011)

selbstverständlich kannst du mit, übrigens kann auch am Stausee eingestiegen werden da wären wir so kurz vor 11.00 Uhr.


----------



## Seppo73 (9. Juni 2011)

Hallo Dämon,

ich würde mich auch gerne anschließen wenn's passt..

Was verstehst du unter technisch anspuchsvoll?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juni 2011)

> Was verstehst du unter technisch anspuchsvoll?



ist ja immer eine Auslegungssache, für den einen ist eine Treppe schon schwierig und andere lächeln bei so was nur.
Bei der Tour ist eigentlich alles dabei d.h. Treppen, Wurzelteppiche, verblockte Stellen. 
Würde das ganze nicht schwerer als S2 einstufen.
Wer das ein oder andere nicht fahren kann schiebt halt, besser wie auf die Fresse zu fallen.
Vielleicht kann der ein oder andere ja noch was lernen.


----------



## crazyeddie (9. Juni 2011)

wird das ne tour oppen-mettlach oder oppen-mettlach-oppen?


----------



## Dämon__ (9. Juni 2011)

Oppen-Mettlach-Oppen wobei wir nicht den selben Weg zurück fahren


----------



## Markus (MW) (10. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wer das ein oder andere nicht fahren kann schiebt halt, besser wie auf die Fresse zu fallen.



Späte Einsicht?  Seit wann kannst Du absteigen?


----------



## regenrohr (10. Juni 2011)

hört sich gut an... wo wäre denn dann der "Treffpunkt" am Stausee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juni 2011)

> Späte Einsicht? Seit wann kannst Du absteigen?



habe letzte Woche im Allgäu geübt.



> hört sich gut an... wo wäre denn dann der "Treffpunkt" am Stausee?



am Brauhaus.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (11. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> selbstverständlich kannst du mit, übrigens kann auch am Stausee eingestiegen werden da wären wir so kurz vor 11.00 Uhr.



@regenrohr	
hört sich gut an... wo wäre denn dann der "Treffpunkt" am Stausee?

Gonnesweiler(Bostalstausee) oder in Losem Dämon ???wäschd jo mir kenne us jo nitt so gutt aus im Nussknackerland...

LG
TomTom
bin evt. auch dabei wenn ich noch darf.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. Juni 2011)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> @regenrohr
> hört sich gut an... wo wäre denn dann der "Treffpunkt" am Stausee?
> 
> Gonnesweiler(Bostalstausee) oder in Losem Dämon ???wäschd jo mir kenne us jo nitt so gutt aus im Nussknackerland...
> ...



so en dummpradller wie dich darf immer mit.


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Juni 2011)

ich würde auch interesse bekunden ;-) 

machen wir ne sammelanreise aus dem köllertal?


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juni 2011)

@all,  würde gerne wissen wer definitiv dabei ist, möchte das ganze auf max 10 Biker beschränken.


----------



## Klausoleum (13. Juni 2011)

1. Dämon
2. Klausoleum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (13. Juni 2011)

ich möchte mitfahren!

edit:
1. Dämon
2. Klausoleum
3. crazyeddie


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juni 2011)

edit:
1. Dämon
2. Klausoleum
3. crazyeddie 
4. Thomas


----------



## Südwind (13. Juni 2011)

1. Dämon
2. Klausoleum
3. crazyeddie 
4. Thomas
5. Südwind


----------



## regenrohr (13. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> @all,  würde gerne wissen wer definitiv dabei ist, möchte das ganze auf max 10 Biker beschränken.



wenn man als Anfänger auch mitfahren darf, dann wäre ich ebenfalls dabei...


----------



## atlas (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Bei mir wirds aller Wahrscheinlichkeit doch nichts,da ich den Ultra-Bike in Kirchzarten mit fahren werde.Wobei ihr auf jeden Fall mehr Trails sehen werdet. 


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dämon__ (13. Juni 2011)

schade hätte mich mal gefreut....

edit
1. Dämon
2. Klausoleum
3. crazyeddie
4. Thomas
5. Südwind 
6. regenrohr


----------



## michael.sc (13. Juni 2011)

edit
1. Dämon
2. Klausoleum
3. crazyeddie
4. Thomas
5. Südwind 
6. regenrohr 
7. msc (ab oppen)


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. Juni 2011)

**** die Hühner, ich bin im Urlaub


----------



## Seppo73 (14. Juni 2011)

edit
1. Dämon
2. Klausoleum
3. crazyeddie
4. Thomas
5. Südwind 
6. regenrohr 
7. msc (ab oppen) 
8. Seppo


----------



## juergengruen (14. Juni 2011)

Würde auch gerne wenn es geht ab Oppen mitfahren..
Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (14. Juni 2011)

edit
1. Dämon
2. Klausoleum
3. crazyeddie
4. Thomas
5. Südwind
6. regenrohr  (ab Brauhaus)
7. msc 
8. Seppo 
9. juergengruen


----------



## Seppo73 (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Leute,

der Wettergott meldet nichts gutes für Sonntag

Gruß Kalle


----------



## michael.sc (16. Juni 2011)

...bis Sonntag ist noch lange hin! Ansonsten freut sich die Familie!


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juni 2011)

Wenn es am Morgen regnet fällt die Tour ins Wasser  mach dann nur eine Hausrunde.

PS: bei uns sifft es jetzt schon.


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Juni 2011)

Bei mir scheint die Sonne fast 26°


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Juni 2011)

wo treibst du dich rum?


----------



## Dämon__ (16. Juni 2011)

kann nur im Franzland sein...


----------



## Markus (MW) (16. Juni 2011)

Am UndergroundLago


----------



## Klausoleum (16. Juni 2011)

strack am lac?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppo73 (16. Juni 2011)

da möchte ich jetzt auch sein


----------



## Seppo73 (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo leute,

wie sieht es jetzt morgen mit der Tour aus?

Gruß Kalle


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wenn es am Morgen regnet fällt die Tour ins Wasser  mach dann nur eine Hausrunde.
> 
> PS: bei uns sifft es jetzt schon.



Wie schauts aus mit morgen? Hab noch nicht wirklich was vor...

http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/mettlach/DE0006934.html


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juni 2011)

also wenn es so ist wie heute nur ab und an ein Schauer können wir von mir aus los...wird nur halt etwas rutschieger 
ich fahre auf jeden Fall bei mir um 10.00 Uhr los wenn es nicht sifft wie die Sau.


----------



## Südwind (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo Dämon!
Wo bitte ist der genaue Startpunkt (Adresse?)? Komme mit dem Auto 
nach Oppen.


----------



## regenrohr (18. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> also wenn es so ist wie heute nur ab und an ein Schauer können wir von mir aus los...wird nur halt etwas rutschieger
> ich fahre auf jeden Fall bei mir um 10.00 Uhr los wenn es nicht sifft wie die Sau.



könntest Du dann Morgen kurz hier Bescheid geben ob gefahren wird oder nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juni 2011)

klar werde ich machen.


----------



## michael.sc (18. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> klar werde ich machen.


 
Vielleicht so gegen 8:00 Uhr?


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juni 2011)

wenn ich dann schon auf bin


----------



## michael.sc (18. Juni 2011)

Scherzkeks...um 8:00 Uhr solltest Du die Trails schon gekehrt haben!


----------



## Südwind (18. Juni 2011)

Bitte sagt mir doch, wo wir uns in Oppen treffen...
bin dann um 10Uhr da.

Danke!


----------



## Dämon__ (18. Juni 2011)

Oppenerstraße 29


----------



## Klausoleum (18. Juni 2011)

ich bleib, so wies jetzt aussieht morgen mal lieber in der kiste


----------



## Südwind (18. Juni 2011)

Danke!


----------



## juergengruen (18. Juni 2011)

Muß leider verletzungsbedingt passen..
Gruß  Jürgen


----------



## Bocacanosa (18. Juni 2011)

Wenn es morgen früh trocken ist, komme ich. Sollte ich um 10 Uhr nicht da sein, braucht ihr nicht zu warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seppo73 (18. Juni 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

ich werde mich morgen entscheiden.


----------



## michael.sc (19. Juni 2011)

...ich oute mich mal als Memme. Wenn ich aus dem Fenster schaue und mir dann das
Regenradar ansehe was aus Nord-F reinzieht, hab ich nicht unbedingt große Lust 
heute aufs Bike zu steigen...es sollte ja ne Hochwaldgenusstour werden.

...dann wünsche ich Euch mal viel Spaß!...und das nächste Mal bin ich bestimmt
mit dabei.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## crazyeddie (19. Juni 2011)

dem schließe ich mich an, hier isses arschkalt und stürmt ziemlich. zurück ins bett!


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juni 2011)

z.Z. ist es Windig und trocken, mal schauen wer kommt...


----------



## regenrohr (19. Juni 2011)

hier bei uns (Losheim) sind milde 11°C und trocken


----------



## Bocacanosa (19. Juni 2011)

9 Grad und Regen...


...ich bleib auf der Couch!


----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juni 2011)

Also jetzt haben ja fast alle abgesagt, deshalb wird die Tour verlegt!
Ich gehe dann mal gleich auf den Bock wenn jemand noch mit will kann er sich ja melden...
bin bis 9.15 Uhr da.

Christian


----------



## Seppo73 (19. Juni 2011)

ich gahe auch wieder ins Bett.....

schaun ma ma wie es heute mittag wird.


----------



## Seppo73 (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo Dämon,

wenn ich bei mir aus dem Fenster schau sieht es so aus
als ob es jetzt über dem Lückern pisst wie sau.

Kann das sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (19. Juni 2011)

nein ist noch trocken...fahr jetzt mal los


----------



## Klausoleum (19. Juni 2011)

verlegen hört sich gut an  

hier hats heute morgen sowas von gepisst...


----------



## Südwind (19. Juni 2011)

Ich wär ja mitgefahren, aber da ich meine Tochter um 9Uhr noch zur Abschlussfahrt bringen musste, warst du ja schon weg als ich zurückkam. 10 Uhr hätt ich locker geschafft. Aber verschieben geht ja auch, falls mir kein anderer Termin dazwischen kommt.

So Long


----------



## atlas (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Soso,ihr seid also dahemm geblieben(kopfschüttel) 
Diese Option gab es für mich beim Blackforest-Ultra leider nicht.Starkregen und teilweise Sturmböen (sogar Hagelschauer gabs) bei teilweise 4 Grad in den Höhenlagen gaben eine "interessante" Rennatmosphäre.

Verlegung bitte auf einen Termin an dem ich auch kann (Schichtarbeiter) 

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dämon__ (20. Juni 2011)

Beim Ultra Regen Hagel und Sturm ist nicht lustig 
hoffe doch das du dich nicht erkältet hast.
Bin gestern 2,5h unterwegs gewesen und habe schon ausgesehen wie die Sau...war aber trotzdem geil 
Mit dem neuen Termin warten wir besser bis es trockener ist, soll ja erst nächste Woche besser werden.


----------



## atlas (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich habs zum Glück ohne Erkältung überstanden.Aber ich hab mit "Abbrechlern" gesprochen,die haben 2h im strömenden Regen (bei 7 Grad) am Tittiesee auf den Rücktransport gewartet.
Ich glaube die konnten den Becher vom "Heißgetränk"nicht mehr halten.
Mir haben auf ner Abfahrt,bei ca. 60km/h mal richtig unkontrolliert die Beisserchen geklappert-war nicht lustig.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fissenid (20. Juni 2011)

Ich war gestern auch unterwegs..... optik nach der Tour war interressant.... von oben wurde ich nur einmal nass, aber das richtig.... aber wollte sowieso die Regenklamotten für meinen AlpenX testen 

Die Trails und Wege waren leer.... nur 2 hartgesottene Wanderer auf dem SHS


----------



## ben83 (24. Juni 2011)

auf welches Datum wird die Tour denn nun verlegt? Würde dann evtl auch mitfahren...


----------



## Dämon__ (24. Juni 2011)

Samstag der 2te wäre eine Option...mal schauen wer kann.


----------



## ben83 (24. Juni 2011)

Bei mir würde das passen...


----------



## chris84 (24. Juni 2011)

da wäre sogar ich im Lande, aber ich muss sonntags schon die eppelborner CTF fahren, samstags auch noch den ganzen Tag aufm Bike könnte Ärger geben


----------



## Dämon__ (26. Juni 2011)

dann halten wir mal Samstag fest, würde gerne so früh wie möglich los...09.00 Uhr?


----------



## Klausoleum (26. Juni 2011)

ok


----------



## Bocacanosa (27. Juni 2011)

Ich muss Samstag nen Doppel-Polterabend vorbereiten und Abends feiern.

Wird also nix mit biken am WE...


----------



## atlas (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Ich könnt zwar am Samstag,aber nur wenn es nicht so früh losgeht.Ich komm morgens erst von der Nachtschicht und so 3-4h Schlaf sollten es dann doch schon sein.
Also ab 12-13 Uhr wäre ich einsatzbereit.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dämon__ (28. Juni 2011)

sorry, das ist bei mir nicht möglich ich muss am Nachmittag wieder z.H. sein...
bleibt also bei 09.00 Uhr Start bei mir und Einstig zwischen drinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atlas (30. Juni 2011)

Hallo

Lohnt es sich ,wenn ich erst um ca. 11Uhr30min einsteigen würde und an welcher Location wäre dies mgl. ?

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## ben83 (30. Juni 2011)

Ich bin leider raus. Muss Samstag kurzfristig arbeiten...


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2011)

atlas schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Lohnt es sich ,wenn ich erst um ca. 11Uhr30min einsteigen würde und an welcher Location wäre dies mgl. ?
> 
> ...



wenn du von Mettlach nach Oppen mitkommen willst ca. 2-3 Stunden...könntest am Brauhaus einsteigen.
schick mir mal deine Handynummer per PN


----------



## Seppo73 (30. Juni 2011)

Hi, ich bin auch raus...
funzt zeitlich nicht


----------



## atlas (30. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> wenn du von Mettlach nach Oppen mitkommen willst ca. 2-3 Stunden...könntest am Brauhaus einsteigen.
> schick mir mal deine Handynummer per PN



Sie haben Post.


----------



## basti1985 (30. Juni 2011)

hmm, was heisst den die Tour in km/hm ?
bin noch mit meiner Kondition am überlegen ....


----------



## Dämon__ (30. Juni 2011)

Ca.70-80km und ü 1000hm


----------



## atlas (30. Juni 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> Ca.70-80km und ü 1000hm



Hallo

Also genau wie meine Tour eben.Jetzt noch was mampfen und dan auf die Schaff.

Melde mich morgen wegen Einzelheiten.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Klausoleum (30. Juni 2011)

Es Wetter für Samstag is mal schwer gut gemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klausoleum (1. Juli 2011)

was geht denn nun morgen früh?? 

Bitte um Details und Treffpunkt für unwissende...


----------



## Dämon__ (1. Juli 2011)

09.00 Uhr Start in Oppen, Oppenerstraße 29
kannst hinter das Haus rollen...


----------



## Klausoleum (2. Juli 2011)

Boa Jungs, war das sooo geil... 

was soll ich dazu noch sagen, außer: ich komme wieder ;-) 

Ihr habt da echt was verpasst...



Danke Chris fürs Guiden...


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Juli 2011)

Ja war richtig schön, bis auf das kleine Malör von Thomas, ist aber so wie es aussieht nix kaputt.
Habe auch noch ein paar Bilder sind leider nicht viel und so toll aber wenn man auf den Trails ist will und kann man ja nicht immer halt machen.
übriegens hatten wir am Ende 77km und 1400hm


----------



## bikextrem1964 (7. Juli 2011)

Das nächste mal bitte SONNTAGS....du weist doch Chris...ich nix können Samstags!!!!!!


----------



## Dämon__ (7. Juli 2011)

Das nächste mal wird es ein Sonntag sein 
ist nur sehr schwirig hier einige unter einen Hut zu bekommen...Termin wird bekannt gegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

